# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Defferences in SQL syntax between MS Access, SQL Server and Oracle

## LiliDi

Hi all,
I have to prepare document what to explane differences in SQL syntax between MS Access, SQL Server and Oracle. I know quite well MS Access and SQL Server, but i don&#39;t know Oracle. Can someone help me with information about problem?
Thanks in advance.

LiliDi

----------


## Neill Travers

Hi,

Some simple differences between SQL Server and Oracle  (see SQL 7 Books Online and enter &#34;Migrating Oracle&#34;  and a number of articles documenting the differences will be returned

Briefly though:

A CASE statement in SQL server has an equivalent statement called DECODE which is structured differently but has the same functionality

Oracle has a MINUS and INTERSECTION clause for use in UNION queries.

There is no ability in SQL server for hierarchial queries (a special query is available in Oracle using CONNECT BY PRIOR clause)

If writing stored procedures, Transact SQL and it&#39;s Oracle equivalent PL/SQL have quite different syntax which are too many to document here.

Hope this helps

------------
LiliDi at 6/14/01 7:17:35 AM

Hi all,
I have to prepare document what to explane differences in SQL syntax between MS Access, SQL Server and Oracle. I know quite well MS Access and SQL Server, but i don&#39;t know Oracle. Can someone help me with information about problem?
Thanks in advance.

LiliDi

----------


## Patrick

HI LILIDI,

A Swynk Columnist has already done this kind of work for you.

On the left of this screen, you will see 
Ressources and below Columnists.===>Open columnists
Then ===> Find &#39;Sergey Verdayan&#39; (or near) then open
and ===> find the comparaison articles, then open.
Patrick


------------
LiliDi at 6/14/01 7:17:35 AM

Hi all,
I have to prepare document what to explane differences in SQL syntax between MS Access, SQL Server and Oracle. I know quite well MS Access and SQL Server, but i don&#39;t know Oracle. Can someone help me with information about problem?
Thanks in advance.

LiliDi

----------


## manchuprav

Hi Patrick,

I am not able to find Columnists under Resources. Even I want to know the differences between sql server and oracle. Please let me know the where the document is.

Thanks in advance,
Praveen

----------


## skhanal

This article explains all the differences

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pro.../sqlorcle.mspx

----------

